# Home Key should open your home folder!



## tk4two1 (Jul 1, 2002)

I was just sitting here thinking about things that i would add (or subtract) from OS X and I though "Wouldn't it be cool if I could press the 'Home' key and my home folder would pop up?"  I think this shortcut would be used by a lot of people.  What do you think?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 1, 2002)

download maxmenus or keyboard maestro or youpi key to remap that. for some of these apps you might have to do cmd-home. you can get them at versiontracker.


----------



## evildan (Jul 1, 2002)

I like the idea though... kind of simple... wanna go home, click a little button called "home."

Where would "end" take you?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 1, 2002)

I had it set up so that cmd-ctrl-end restarted, cmd-shft-end shut down, and cmd-opt-end slept it, until I realized that this is built into OS X except with the eject key instead of end...


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 5, 2002)

amd what about people that don't have the "home" key like Power book and iBook users?


----------



## evildan (Jul 6, 2002)

My powerbook has a home key...


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 6, 2002)

what about people that don't have the "home" key like iBook users?


----------



## Pavao (Jul 7, 2002)

My iBook has a Home key... 

(just hit fn-left arrow)


----------



## evildan (Jul 7, 2002)

I don't have my powerbook here in front of me, but I think that's the same key combination as mine.


----------



## btoneill (Jul 8, 2002)

Personally I think the home key needs to send you to the begining of the line in whatever app you're using. The End key needs to send you to the end of the line. This is ofcourse assuming that you're using an app where you are using text and lines.


----------



## karavite (Jul 15, 2002)

I like your idea  a lot - I'm going to use QuickKeys to do this right now! QuicKeys is smart enough to know if you are in the Finder so it could still function in Word to go to the beginning of a line.

As a standard feature, it might be nice for new Mac and OS X users who are tired of Windows (you know, the ones Apple seems to be targeting in all those commercials - though could they choose someone a little less dorky now and again - I'm sure the focus groups all said, "Yes, we like him - he's a real dork I can relate to...") - any way, I digress.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JetosX _
> *what about people that don't have the "home" key like iBook users? *



oh well


----------

